# 3 months till GO TIME!!



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

For anyone that really cares, if you are just learning to stealhead fish, or think you might want to try it this up-comming season. I suggest 1 thing that will help you greatly.

GET OUT THERE NOW AND START WALKING THE RIVERS!!!!

The rivers are now low flow, meaning the deep pools and runs are easily detected. If you can begin mapping some prospective spots to fish for steelies now, then you won't be having to bump elbows with other fisherman that just basically park their vehicles and walk straight to the river and fish the easy access spots.

There is also good smallie action in the rivers right now. All the way from the Vermillion,Rocky,Chagrin,etc..

When you wander how others are getting good numbers of catch's of steelies during the fall/winter time, you can bet that alot of them have put in some walking the river time during these months.

Good luck and good fishing!!!

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That is some very sound advice. Couldn't agree more. I plan to walk/wade some new stretches very soon. I have a handful of nice 'secret spots' on the small water... but my knowledge of the major stocked tribs is mostly limited to the very publiscized areas.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I got "hooked" later in the season so I've only been to the Chagrin at Daniels Park. Unfortunately, the ranger there told me that I couldn't go downstream too far because it is private property. Any other spots on the Chagrin with a lot of access so that I can travel up and downstream a ways?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

As already mentioned, its a good idea but as far as legality goes we are limited. I fished the Chagrin by the soccer fields and that area is VERY limited.

I've gone 3 times and ive gotten nothing. Was using jig and maggots and sac's. Im gonna try using spinners next.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> As already mentioned, its a good idea but as far as legality goes we are limited. I fished the Chagrin by the soccer fields and that area is VERY limited.
> 
> I've gone 3 times and ive gotten nothing. Was using jig and maggots and sac's. Im gonna try using spinners next.


ya it all seems pretty limited. Was hoping one of the spots on the dnr's map had at least a mile of access. I walked downstream of daniels about a half mile and there were some nice spots and no one else around. Anything good to fly fish for around daniels? Even gills i'll take, just something to do while I scout. Probably wet wade too.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a tip....

Take a clear trash bag with you while your scouting the steelhead streams. I agree that public property is limited, and Private property is becomming more common. As you walk the streams, something that I do is pickup trash, put it in the clear trash bag. If I happen to run across a land owner, I tell them I found this trash on the shoreline of their property and I have picked it up for them. If I run into someone giving me a hard time, I hold up the trash bag and say I picked this up for you.

Eventually I ask if I can get permission to fish their section of the stream. If you get permission this time of year, it is much easier to get due to there are no fisherman walking on their property until October/Nov/Dec timeframe.

If they say no, I kindly ask if they can throw away the trash I picked up, and I continue on my path of river walking. 

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

My mouth is watering..... Planing on taking a trip up to cabelas here in a few weeks to pick up some steelie gear!!! Let the drags SCREEEEAAAMMMMMMM!


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

You get out what you put in, good post.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I dream every night of this! oh ya! my 1st season trying for steelies!!! any advice on the catching them? i am worried my leader will snap. what x leader do u reccomend and what knot do u use to tie the fly on? i used improved clinch and i hear thats not good for stuff for over 12 lb ? i have caught a couple cats and lots of bass and gills! i think i am ready for a steelhead!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

early season steelies your gonna have better luck with the spinning rod in my opinion. Mid to late season is better in my opinion for the fly rod.

In regards to answering some of your fly rod, tactics, and knots quetions. I got 2 words for you...

"JOHN NAGY"

There is a steelhead book that you can buy. I bought it, and it has been the best reference book I have ever purchased for fishing. PERIOD!!!!

http://groups.msn.com/JohnNagySteelheadGuide/


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nagy better be giving you a cut of his profits as much as you recommend that book!  

It is a great book, I bought it after seeing one of your posts about it last year. Tremendous amount of information in it.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha!!!!

I get nothing for promoting the John Nagy books. Maybe one day he will hear about how I rave about his Steelheading Guide books, and will offer me a guided trip one day.....

flash------------------------------------------out


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Man I'm getting stir crazy now for this years season. I been typing in "Steelhead" in Webshots, Google images,... search engines etc etc... MUST FISH FOR CHROME NOW!


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

CoolWater said:


> Man I'm getting stir crazy now for this years season. I been typing in "Steelhead" in Webshots, Google images,... search engines etc etc... MUST FISH FOR CHROME NOW!


Yea it gets bad around this time.August is the worst,Im like a junkie jones's for a fix.Wide eyed and sweating,my woman doesnt even hardly talk to me the whole month the last few years.She knows I will just start babbling about how we need some cold rain and would she bite this(fly,jig,sack) if she was a fish.Tied 25 glo bugs and 25 sucker spawn last night.Thought it might take the edge off but just made me want to jump in the car and head to INDY for Skams.LOL.Wont be long and we'll be knee deep in chrome.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I dream every night of this! oh ya! my 1st season trying for steelies!!! any advice on the catching them? i am worried my leader will snap. what x leader do u reccomend and what knot do u use to tie the fly on? i used improved clinch and i hear thats not good for stuff for over 12 lb ? i have caught a couple cats and lots of bass and gills! i think i am ready for a steelhead!


never fly fished for them....will this season, and actually last season was my first, but I used usually between 4lb-8lb depending on water clarity. Usually 6lb. So...what would that be like...5X? Anyway, i use a surgeons knot and at first i was tying it wrong and got a lot of snap offs till i realized how to tie it right and then i didn't get any. I also use an improved clinch for the hook. Fish i got were probably around 6 lbs.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

3 months till go time????? What you talkin about? The steelhead are hitting out on the lake right now!!!!!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

True enough billybob... Any steelie is fun to catch - but rather than letting the boat do the work I prefer wading for them over the deep water trolling.

I especially hold this position after selling my lake erie boat to an ogf member last year!!!


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Down to about a month and a half.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

This is like the "last call" at a bar. If you wanna find some spots to fish that are less crowded, get out there now before the wave of weekend warriors begins pounding the easy access spots.

New holes are always popping up yearly on our local rivers. You just gotta get out there and find them during this low flow time.

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

KSUFLASH said:


> This is like the "last call" at a bar. If you wanna find some spots to fish that are less crowded, get out there now before the wave of weekend warriors begins pounding the easy access spots.
> 
> New holes are always popping up yearly on our local rivers. You just gotta get out there and find them during this low flow time.
> 
> flash-------------------------------------out


Yep down to the buzzer.I hope we get a big gully washer this summer.I need some shale moved.LOL.The spring thaw filled in many of my holes and didnt create any new ones in my home river.Real bummer.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You know in a couple of months when we start posting our steelie pics and people start asking about our spots, would I be a jerk just to link them back to this post?!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Idea!!! Consider it done from me. 

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya coolwater i got a boat and always go out and this year i discover fly fishing right after the last steelie run and have been practicing all summer on gills bass and cats and i have only took my boat out one time! makes me wonder if u can fly fish in the lake for white bass or something lol. i need to get my boat out some more instead of wasting it. fly fishing is addictive and even my cousins would rather go on the river and catch some small gills than go out and bang walleyes lol. guess it shows fly fishing can be as addictive as drugs lol. so u say u use the improved clinch for your hook just like i use for the gills and stuff? i can't wait to try out my 1st year on the steeliestho! i have some sucker spawn in orange and some glo eggs and a few tellico nymphs(says they work on lake erie steelhead?) so far and all the basic flys and stuff for dry ,nymph ,terrestiral and streamer fishing. i am gonna grab up alot of steelhead flys and wondered what u guys recommend? 1st guy i seen last year fly fishin just had what i now believe to be a tan hares ear and caught 3 suckers in 10 minutes and i had to get me a fly rod right then lol. somone told me anything use orange? any advice on flies and nymph patterns? i just hear sucker spawn and glo bug stuff. i also have a 6 wt and 8 wt rod. i am gonna just catch and release.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

oh hell, i caught my first steelie the first weekend in sept last year at the grand.... Just so all the new steelheaders out there, im starting up a steelhead service for any of you who want to be taken out and tought some secrets!!!!!!And to catch alot of fish dont forget, i should have my web site up soon and a ad on here to!!!!!

But im already looking at some new float rods and going to try centerpin this year. Gobyoneganoby wont leave me alone about it so i think ill break down and give it a try!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> oh hell, i caught my first steelie the first weekend in sept last year at the grand.... Just so all the new steelheaders out there, im starting up a steelhead service for any of you who want to be taken out and tought some secrets!!!!!!And to catch alot of fish dont forget, i should have my web site up soon and a ad on here to!!!!!
> 
> But im already looking at some new float rods and going to try centerpin this year. Gobyoneganoby wont leave me alone about it so i think ill break down and give it a try!


Try before you buy, Bob. I think I have a rig or two to loan...


----------

